# Headlight connection?



## Chrisw37 (Feb 10, 2018)

Is this the headlight connection for a ST824 (924082). I looked at the exploded parts list and it shows 3 terminals but the plug I have had two. Any suggestions?


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

put a meter on it and see what you get


----------



## Chrisw37 (Feb 10, 2018)

21v


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

ok, so find something that will work in that range


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It should be for a standard automotive headlight and you'd want something 12-14v DC at 18 watt or less. I'm guessing at the 18 watts but it's pretty common on Tecumseh. It may read 21 volt on a meter with nothing attached but that's not what it's designed to run at.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I looked up your model but I don't see the factory wiring that would connect to that two wire connector. There is a three wire one but it's for an add on generator and yours looks to be a stock one under the flywheel (guess from the photo).
Easy enough to cut the connector off if you chose to add a light. Just make sure you use something to make the connection waterproof so it doesn't corrode from the moisture. Shrink tube works great.

https://partsradar.partsmartweb.com...=Empartweb&LoginID=65014471&LoginPWD=dealers&


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

don't cut it.

the ariens headlight that plugs into that black connector is really expensive.

separate the 2 white connectors instead. that's the industry standard plug for a snowblower light.

i just sold a 924082 that i added a headlight on. i ditched the ariens connector.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

To be clear. If it was my machine and I was adding a light from fleet farm, an auto store or ordered off line and it was NOT something Ariens that would plug into the black connector I'd cut off the black connector (see photo) and remove the green wire too. I'd splice the new wire to the lead from the white connectors so if I needed to I could disconnect at that point should I need to pull the engine for some reason. The green wire would be replaced with a new one piece wire back to where the green wire is bolted down. Or even connect it to the handle bar up by the controls since it's all metal to metal contacts.

The reason I'd cut off the black connector is IMHO it's not worth paying for that connector unless it came in a kit. I'm sure it's available and buying it to make an installation lock factory is always an option.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Interesting, I had a 924082, and its engine did not have an alternator or headlight output. But I bought it used, I think it was used commercially, maybe the previous owner replaced the engine with a differently-configured HMSK80. 

I'm glad yours is already equipped for a light! I had to swap the alternator and flywheel from another HSMK80 that I had, in order to add a light to mine. 

If you'd prefer to use an LED, vs incandescent, that's an option too, though likely requires a bit more electrical work.


----------

